# Insurance



## Nolerama (Jan 27, 2009)

What kind of insurance do you school owners use? Also, any recommendations for insurance companies?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 27, 2009)

I am just using AAU and USAT insurance it is what we need as a whole.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Jan 27, 2009)

I personally use F. Dean and Associates. They are really good, even though "knock on wood" never had to use them. The insurance is like $9 per student per year. You get a $1,000,000 general aggregate and liability. It covers accidents,death, broken limbs, building damage and so on. It also covers your students shall they get into an accident on the way to or from class! Their site is www.Fdean.com


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 28, 2009)

http://karateinsurance.com/


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 28, 2009)

sweet. thanks so much!


----------

